# Classical pieces that everyone should know



## bchoy (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi all! Just joined this community :tiphat: 

I'm trying to learn as much about classical music, and perhaps teach it to some younger music students who are just starting off. 

What classical pieces (from any period) do you think everyone should know? Or what are your favorite pieces 

If you have time just write a bunch down! I appreciate it!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd advise using this site's search engine and looking for the TC recommended lists. They are for Symphonies, Chamber works, Concerti, String quartets, you name it, they are fairly extensive, being a composite from the collective membership's input, and they are often nearly replicates of similar lists as published by the better classical radio stations, listeners magazines, and more 'learned' books on music.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

http://www.classical.net/music/rep/index.php

http://www.theguardian.com/music/series/buildingaclassicallibraryseries

https://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/100.jsp


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

bchoy said:


> Hi all! Just joined this community :tiphat:
> 
> I'm trying to learn as much about classical music, and perhaps teach it to some younger music students who are just starting off.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum, and to classical music. 
You're in a great position today, being able to immediately access nearly any piece you hear about by way of the internet. Not quite the deal when I was starting out.
Look around and listen to pieces. I recommend starting with the "war horses" -- those pieces you always hear about: Beethoven's Fifth, Tchaikovsky's "1812 Overture", Rossini's "William Tell Overture", Wagner's "Ride of the Valkyrie" ... the more common, the better. There remains a lot of great music in the "well worn and famous" category. And it's well worn and famous for a good reason. Don't ignore it.
Way will lead to way, and eventually you will have heard over a thousand symphonies (as I have) and gain a depth and breadth to your appreciation.
It's a great experience, this classical music stuff.


----------

